# Races in Portage Indiana



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Fellow racers,I just want to let you guys know I haven't forgot about you guys,I have had a real busy summer and we are expecting a grandson any minute!As soon as things settle down around here I will start having my monthly race events again.I would like to mix things up a little and run tjet Indy cars along with the skinny and fat tire classes.Also if anyone has any suggestions I am more than happy to hear them.I still feel strongly about using slip on silicone tires to keep costs down.Race fees will stay at $7 and include drinks,snacks and of course jjs deep dish pizza.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Take care of the family, we'll wait. You know I like the indys. How about a spin-off class of Hot Rods and Super Mods that can use the same chassis at other events? That way we can get more use out of the same car. Lots of those Dash bodies out there. Slip-ons are the way to go. Al


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That would work,mods and hot rods are cool!


----------

